

11 Sublime Text Plugins – Not Only for Newbies - kasiakrn
https://netguru.co/blog/11-sublime-plugins-html-developers

======
aesthetics1
SublimeText isn't "free" \- it very clearly can be _evaluated_ for free, but
you must pay to use it under the agreement:

 _Sublime Text may be downloaded and evaluated for free, however a license
must be purchased for continued use._ [1]

[1][https://www.sublimetext.com/buy](https://www.sublimetext.com/buy)

